# Congrats Larry & Finney



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 20, 2008)

Great job on the pork call guys...especially in that tough of a field.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Apr 20, 2008)

Good job you guys!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 20, 2008)

That's awesome Dudes!
You guys ROCK.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 20, 2008)

you guys want to come down in the fall and cook
my pork for me?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 20, 2008)

Way to go Larry and Finney.  It was a great weekend.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 20, 2008)

Someone get him a drink holder for Christ's sake.


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 20, 2008)

WOOHOOO! Congrats!


----------



## Griff (Apr 20, 2008)

Way to go guys.


----------



## WildFireEric (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice seeing you Larry and Finney. Congrats. Maybe the name change had some good Karma. I'm thinking of Food Network theme too, like Pig 9-1-1. 

By the way Bill, we could of used you yesterday, someone threw paper boxes in the hot ash barrel and started a nice fire. Luckily, some lady with a dirty dishwater pan saved the day. She was lucky enuff to be standing upwind so the ashes and steam didn't get all over her.


----------

